# Molson Coors Shooting



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 27, 2020)

This hits home because I work for AB InBev and in recent years we've been trying to get management on board with Active shooter training. This very well could happen at any of our breweries.

Most of our employees are family employees ( grandfathers, fathers, brothers, wives, sisters, etc) across the AB In Bev and I imagine its the same at Molson

https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loc...illercoors-headquarters-in-milwaukee/2226901/


----------



## awhyley (Feb 27, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> This hits home because I work for AB InBev and in recent years we've been trying to get management on board with Active shooter training. This very well could happen at any of our breweries.
> 
> Most of our employees are family employees ( grandfathers, fathers, brothers, wives, sisters, etc) across the AB In Bev and I imagine its the same at Molson
> 
> https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loc...illercoors-headquarters-in-milwaukee/2226901/



Based on this, please bring this up with your company again.  This is not something that should be taken lightly.  RIP to those families.


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Feb 27, 2020)

My sister worked for Miller at this location for 8+years until she was laid off 6 years ago. 

Word on the street is, he was subject to extreme racism (nooses on his locker etc.) and complained over the years and little was done. Then he was fired and snapped.


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Feb 27, 2020)

*Milwaukee Shooting Motive Is Blamed On Alleged Racism At Brewery With History Of Complaints*

Details about the deadly mass shooting at a brewery in Milwaukee have been trickling out in the hours since a former employee killed five people and then died by suicide on Wednesday afternoon. But according to social media reports, the gunman — allegedly a Black man named *Anthony Ferrill* — waged his shooting rampage because he was subjected to *racism in the workplace* at the Molson Coors brewery.

Neither those reports nor the identity of the gunman was immediately confirmed by law enforcement, but they were prevalent across social media. One of those posts came from an account credited to a Milwaukee businessman who devoted multiple posts on his Facebook page to explain “the reason why our Brother snapped at Miller Coors!”

 

“The shooter at Millers Coors is reported to suffer racial discrimination and harassment from white co-workers. He recently filed a civil lawsuit against Miller Coors’s racist work environment. The racist white co-workers had hung a hangman noose on his locker. He was rehired after the lawsuit five years ago. The white racist male harassment continue when he returned to work at Miller Coors,” Tony Muhammad wrote without providing evidence of his claims.

“The racist white co-workers this time humiliated the 51-year-old African American male by pasting spade cards on his work locker and making his workday unbearable with white male racist antics.

“The Brother evidently was forced over the edge of sanity to make a violent and act to end Miller Coors workforce racist harassment. Perhaps with this most recent reported incident of workforce white male racism against African American Miller Coors in the City of Milwaukee will make fair and equal employment for all a matter of private and public policy… Miller Coors has a long history of tolerating its white brewery worker racist behavior and acts against Black brewery workers.”

 

Muhammad’s claims were complemented by similar ones across social media.

 

A racial discrimination lawsuit against Miller Brewing Company and its parent, MillerCoors LLC was dismissed in 2013 after Syed Alam, a software developer, sued. A previous employment discrimination lawsuit filed by Alam against Miller was settled in 2006, which is apparently why the later racial discrimination case was tossed, according to the State Bar of Wisconsin.

Those lawsuits came after three former employees of Miller Brewing Co. sued in 1994 for claims of employees being “subjected to racist name-calling and harassment” at a plant in New York, the Associated Press reported. At the time, it was “the third legal action against the Milwaukee-based brewer by black employees at the Fulton plant who say they faced discrimination.”

That lawsuit said “black employees were subjected to a variety of forms of racial harassment, including hearing racial slurs directed at them over a paging system and being exposed to a variety of racial epithets in plant graffiti” and that “the company took too long to start using a graffiti-resistant paint and to limit access to the plant’s public address system to prevent harassment.”

Molson Coors is the parent company for a number of beers including Miller Lite, Coors Lite and Molson Canadian.

The reports of the brewery gunman being the victim of workplace racism were unconfirmed. With that said, Milwaukee County in April declared racism a public health crisis in the city that the Brookings Institution in 2018 found to be the most segregated in America.


----------



## chocolat79 (Feb 28, 2020)

Ok,  a few things:
I understand that he comes from a generation where people stayed on jobs forever.  But I'll be  if I stay on a job where the racism or any kind of mistreatment is allowed and tolerated and affects my psyche. It's really just not worth it. There are other jobs. 

We have social media now and these companies can be shamed.  Once he was at his breaking point,  may as well post the torment online.  Better they get shamed than him shooting up the place and ending up committing suicide,  leaving the family to deal with the fall out. Then sue and keep it pushing. 

Did he at least get the ones responsible for making his life miserable? I hope he didn't shoot up some random people who  weren't responsible for his mistreatment.  That's the only reason this would even be remotely worth it.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 29, 2020)

I understand. We are all tired. I hope he felt a moment of peace before he offed himself. Racism is tiresome, it is a heavy load to walk around with on the daily. Some of us ain't able.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Feb 29, 2020)

It's amazing that we've had so many mass shootings that this incident barely stayed in the national news for a day.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 29, 2020)

Were any of the victims black?


----------



## Kanky (Feb 29, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Were any of the victims black?


Nope. Some white guys and a Latino.


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Mar 4, 2020)

*Molson Coors official confirms noose was found in shooter's locker 5 years ago*

By: CBS 58 Newsroom
Posted: Mar 3, 2020 9:34 PM CST

MILWAUKEE (CBS 58) -- Molson Coors is addressing social media rumors about what may have led a 51-year-old Milwaukee man to shoot and kill five of his coworkers. 

A spokesperson for the company said their focus right now is on helping employees and healing, and part of that is looking at workplace culture.

"People here lost friends, lost co-workers, lost teammates. The company lost a piece of itself and the community lost a piece of itself, too." said Molson Coors Chief Communications and Corporate Affairs Officer Adam Collins. 

Milwaukee police say Anthony Ferrill shot and killed five of his coworkers before shooting himself last week.

Not long after the shooting, people were posting on social media that racial harassment may have been behind the shooting.

Collins said police are still investigating the shooting and any possible motive, but acknowledged that a noose was found in a locker five years ago.

"We've seen the same types of rumors that folks have seen on social media over the last few days," Collins said. "Some of them are true, there was an incident that's been discussed about a noose that was found in a locker, which is abhorrent. It is flatly unacceptable that something like that would happen in our place of work, no two ways about it."

Collins said they investigated and looked through security footage, but could not see who put it there. 

"The employee was actually not at work that day, it was a day off, the company brought it to him, made him aware of it," Collins. 

Collins said they brought in brewery leadership and employees and made sure employees had a confidential way to make complaints of any kind of discrimination or harassment. 

When asked if anyone raised any concerns about Ferrill before the shooting, Collins said, "I want to be very careful. Again, the police department has been doing an incredible job investigating this horrible, horrible event and we’ve been working with them to get those answers. I know there’s a lot of questions and fairly, we have questions, the police department has questions and the community has questions as well, so our commitment has been working with the police department and the detectives as they do that really difficult hard work to get those answers that I know everyone wants and everyone deserves." 

He said the company is listening to employees and partnering with organizations outside the company to try to make it an inclusive workplace.

In an email to CBS 58, MPD said, "Please keep in mind that this is still an open investigation and that it is being actively investigated. At this time, it is undetermined if race played a factor in this incident."


----------



## chocolat79 (Mar 5, 2020)

If I was the family,  I'd sue mess out of them! I'd bring all the receipts and I'd go in debt to get someone to post on every media outlet to make sure everyone knew what type of (obviously horrible) place that was to work. 

And I'd sue the estate of the perpetrators too, if I could prove they were responsible.... dead or alive.


----------



## janaq2003 (Mar 5, 2020)

This dude really snapped. I've been seeing so many other complaints of racism with the same company.


----------



## Dellas (Mar 5, 2020)

People need to treat racism seriously.  Blacks can't  take it on the chin and keep going. Financial stress, police harassment,  and racial harassment is too much.


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Mar 5, 2020)

I asked my sister if she experienced racism while she worked there...

She told me yep. She had applied for a position in a different area and was told after the interview that she wasn’t a good “cultural fit” for them, and that they told “stories/jokes” that might be off-putting to her. I was shocked.


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 6, 2020)

Dellas said:


> People need to treat racism seriously.  Blacks can't  take it on the chin and keep going. Financial stress, police harassment,  and racial harassment is too much.



I needed therapy after my first dose of severe racism and retaliation and losing my contract after speaking out about said racism in corporate pharma bc I had blinding rage and it was such and ugly emotion that I had never experienced before. When I spoke to other blacks about it it was like I had been initiated into some exclusive club with zero recourse. I had never made that much money in my life and after that I took a 30k paycut and it took years (2019) to gain my financial footing again.


----------



## Chromia (Mar 7, 2020)

Psychological violence in the workplace is a serious issue that a lot of managers, supervisors, HR depts, etc don't take seriously.

People shouldn't have to go through racism, discrimination, harassment, covert and overt bullying, etc to earn income.

Psychological violence should be taken as seriously as physical violence.


----------



## tibb1908 (Mar 8, 2020)

People need to start recording if legal in their state and taking pictures because this is when SM can work to your advantage. You can't deny facts when you a recorded account of the incident.


----------



## chocolat79 (Mar 9, 2020)

tibb1908 said:


> People need to start recording if legal in their state and taking pictures because this is when SM can work to your advantage. You can't deny facts when you a recorded account of the incident.


Exactly!


----------

